
On “Hacking” Y Combinator Interviews and Successful Startups - timr
https://tyler.menez.es/articles/on-hacking-y-combinator-interviews-and-successful-startups.html
======
t0nyh0
I have strong reservations against the word "hacking" in of itself. From an
engineering perspective, "hacking" is a quick-n-dirty fix, like "hacking" it
together with duct tape. It seems so subversive and manipulative, especially
in the context of "hacking" these interviews.

I'd rather not say that I "hacked" together anything. What about diligently
and properly planning, designing, researching, and implementing?

Where are the "How I planned for my YCombinator interviews" articles?

~~~
tylermenezes
Did you read the article? Because that's exactly what it's about.

~~~
t0nyh0
Yes I've read it. I'm merely emphasizing the word "hacking" in general.

~~~
lelandbatey
Indeed, I find that it's used so much and in so many different ways that I
really wish it'd fall out of favor. It now carries so many connotations and
subtleties that linguistically speaking, it always seems like the "wrong tool
for the job."

~~~
rhizome
most of those are due to the refusal to use the word "cracker" for the
connotations and subtleties that require it.

------
tyang
Great read.

You all need to relax on this hacking hate.

Hacking is often just a way of saying tips.

Just like "Fail Fast" means launch, measure and iterate quickly.

Eric Ries isn't the only one who can change the meaning of words. :)

------
rdl
I think there are a fair number of tips which would help especially for a YC
application or YC interview and which would generally help your business but
not as much outside of those contexts.

